# Sex Toys for Men?



## Batman4691 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have read on several posts here lately about sex toys for women as well as a few for men.

In my wife and my more adventurous days years ago, she had a couple of sex toys for her, (to be honest, I enjoyed using them on her as much as she enjoyed receiving), that she/we played with. 
However, we never really explored the sex toys for men department. Never really thought about it until reading some posts here. (I have seen someone post about a "co*ck ring" and was wondering what the purpose of that one is?)

My question is what are the sex toys for men that others may have used and tried as a couple and were they worth the time and money, or is it best just to stick to the toys made for women?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought my wifee a small vibrator and will buy her more toys if she's feeling game.

For myself, I like her feet, breasts, anal if she's into it or whatever adventurous sex she's into. I don't need toys and have never really thought of any. She is everything I need but feathers, vibrator on me while I'm in her, would be fun, don't know what else. Flesh light? But why when I have my wifee.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

My wife's bought me a couple of sleeves, and they feel good, but given what they're designed for, they're often more trouble than I want to invest in. Also have a couple of C rings, one of which has a slot for a vibrating bullet, and the other has a built-in vibrator, but those tend to provide more for her than for me. Once we both started indulging in anal play, she gave me one of her vibrators for my own use.

Don't have one yet, but I've heard great things about the Aneros prostate massager. Planning to go pick one up in the next week or two, as we've got a discount at a nearby store that carries it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Prostate messager is worth ever penny....get the one with the remote control....;-) Gives you an "O" you won't be forgeting soon. Read up on technics....there is a technic to this and you'll want to know what your doing. Have fun!!! Great with a c**k ring and bj at the same time. Hubby's favorite. There are alot of toys for men...hmmmm!!! Dang...hubby is still out of town. :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

mineforever said:


> Prostate messager is worth ever penny....get the one with the remote control....;-) Gives you an "O" you won't be forgeting soon. Read up on technics....there is a technic to this and you'll want to know what your doing. Have fun!!! Great with a c**k ring and bj at the same time. Hubby's favorite. There are alot of toys for men...hmmmm!!! Dang...hubby is still out of town. :-(
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No remote needed for the Aneros. It's designed to work via the natural contraction/relaxation that occurs via reflex when inserted. A good friend of mine with whom I've had a very open channel of communication on such subjects for many years swears by it. I've seen some videos in use and some look over the top intense...flailing around like Linda Blair in The Exorcist. My friend says that, while he's never had an experience THAT intense using his, that others with a clearly visible response mirror his own.

I'm looking forward to it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Yep...intense like you won't believe. Make sure your partner is ready for it. Big guy is a big man, first time thought he was going to suffocate me he before came down off that organism.... it was an emotional high for me to give him that kind of pleasure hieght I can not explain. ;-) One of those things in life you will always remember the first time forever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

The only toy for "men" I can think of that I actually want is a fleshlight. The thing that has held me back is the cleanup of the thing.

Prostate massager sounds great though, gonna hafta check that out!


----------



## jules1990 (Jun 13, 2013)

I recently encouraged hubby to indulge himself with my vibrating butt plug, totally rocked his world that night, not really sure how to feel about it all though, it strangely seems or feels homosexual for guys to be putting things in their bottoms but I am being persuaded on this now I think, after seeing how good it was for him I am much more into anal play and not just on me


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

C*ck rings can help maintain an erection longer and many have vibes or nubs for stimulating the clit. 

There are lots of different masturbation aids for men Masturbation Aids for Males - A Place For Passion which can be used alone or with a partner. 

Prostate massagers.

We have used several vibrators on the perineum while doing HJ or BJ or during PIV, depending on the position. They have been great for taking the O to a higher level of enjoyment.

Have tried the sleeve and find that the HJ techniques that I have are way better. Studied up on these and lots of communication on what feels good and what doesn't.

As far as c*ck rings, this one is our favorite. The Macho Ecstasy Ring - Purple - NW2146-2 - A Place For Passion It is comfortable for my H and me as well. Make sure the vibe has rounded edges and preferably covered by the rubber coating so it doesn't rub and take from the mood. I also prefer the vertical to horizontal orientation of the vibe, but that is preference.

Have fun exploring the options.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

mineforever said:


> Prostate messager is worth ever penny....get the one with the remote control....;-) Gives you an "O" you won't be forgeting soon. Read up on technics....there is a technic to this and you'll want to know what your doing. Have fun!!! Great with a c**k ring and bj at the same time. Hubby's favorite. There are alot of toys for men...hmmmm!!! Dang...hubby is still out of town. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:iagree:


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Batman4691 said:


> My question is what are the sex toys for men that others may have used and tried as a couple and were they worth the time and money, or is it best just to stick to the toys made for women?


I've tried the Aneros prostate massager. I actually bought it without my wife knowing but later revealed it to her. I tried it several times on my own and could never get into it. She offered once to use it on me, which I really appreciated, but at that time I was done for the night. 

Many moons ago, she suggested using one of her vibes, covered in a condom, on me. I obliged, and I think that is one of the top 3 sexual experiences of my life. We only did it that once and I really wish we did more.

I've owned 2 fleshlights. They are ok, but overpriced for what they deliver in my opinion. $75 to get you in the door and $50-something for additional sleeves. They feel darn nice but thing I don't like about them is the care and cleaning. The material the sleeves are made of degrades rapidly, and more so if you don't clean them properly. To clean it you have to rinse thoroughly and leave it out to dry. My wife doesn't know about either so it's sort of a pain for me to use it. I wish I could bring it up to her. I have a friend who him and his wife agreed he could get one and use it the nights she doesn't want sex. There are other cheaper sleeves out there, none I've tried but got good reviews on Amazon. 

We also own a ring that has a holder for a bullet vibe. We've used that a few times as my wife requires a great deal of stimulation.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I mentioned it upthread, and committed_guy just mentioned it, but the wife and I went to go get my Aneros this weekend. My first time using it, I initially thought there would be no effect...it took several minutes before any sensation kicked in. Once it did, and I relaxed into it, it felt good. No thrashing around like being electrocuted as I saw in some videos, but certainly some involuntary muscle and breathing reaction. Second time, my attentions were divided, so it didn't seem to work as well. So far, seems to be worth the price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

I think as a medical device the Aneros worked as advertised for me. As a sex toy though no. I read through their forums and tried to follow the directions to obtain a prostate-only orgasm but couldn't get it to work. It would feel good for about the first 3 minutes, then start to get uncomfortable after 5, then painful after 8.

As a sex toy, I needed something a little more soft but rigid enough to maintain pressure on the prostate. Someday I would still like to find a plug that meets that criteria.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

committed_guy said:


> I think as a medical device the Aneros worked as advertised for me. As a sex toy though no. I read through their forums and tried to follow the directions to obtain a prostate-only orgasm but couldn't get it to work. It would feel good for about the first 3 minutes, then start to get uncomfortable after 5, then painful after 8.
> 
> As a sex toy, I needed something a little more soft but rigid enough to maintain pressure on the prostate. Someday I would still like to find a plug that meets that criteria.
> 
> Good luck with yours!


Thanks. I don't think I'll ever attain hands-free without literal restraints, but that's all I'll say without getting into TMI. ;-)

In looking at their site (and talking to the guy at the store) it appears that they're adding softer ones to the line (or at least covering some of the existing models with a softer surface). But, not every toy is for everyone. I can certainly relate with what you're saying there at the last, which is why we've got a variety of toys, for different moods and wants.  And, some just lend themselves to more interaction between partners than others. Aneros seems so far to be pretty exclusively a solo toy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I run my bullet vibrator over Mr. Pinks penis and testicles during oral sometimes. Makes him giggle like a girl.


----------



## lovemylife (Feb 13, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> I run my bullet vibrator over Mr. Pinks penis and testicles during oral sometimes. Makes him giggle like a girl.


:iagree: Also the perineum is a good location for a vibe. The O is intensified according to my H. (Much like it is for me with the use of a vibe)


----------

